# Metromile tells me what road trip ... and my latte really costs



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Latte: my favorite spot is 15 minutes away - 6 miles away. 12 miles round trip

$0.84 - Insurance
$0.54 - Gas

$1.35 just to get there.

*Thank you Metromile.*

Road trip to the Bay Area

150 max each day. $21.00 in insurance - gas about $30. Makes Amtrak look a lot better at $27 one way.


----------

